# New owner



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

I am new to the forum. We have a new havanese--a sable parti colored girl named Sadie. She is great. She is 12 weeks old and the housebreaking is going slowly. The problem is forecasting when she needs to poop. Sometimes she goes 10 minutes after eating. Sometimes it takes her 4 hours. Any help would be appreciated. Any other tips for new owners?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sadie is too cute. Good luck with her and welcome to the forum. There is so much advice here. You can search former threads on housebreaking . . . and anything else you're interested in while you wait for answers here. Some of these guys are easier to potty train than others. My two were totally different in that regard.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the best way to get predictability is to have a strick feeding schedule. Try to feed a set times two or three times a day. But as far as housetraining ,there are various methods of which crate training seems to be the best. Here is an article on this. Follow it CLOSELY . http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining Sadie is a doll!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions that haven't already been offered but I wanted to tell you how very cute Sadie is. I also have a beautiful sable but he is male. Welcome to the forum; I am new myself but already have gotten tons of good information from all the members here.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Chere said:


> I don't have any suggestions that haven't already been offered but I wanted to tell you how very cute Sadie is. I also have a beautiful sable but he is male. Welcome to the forum; I am new myself but already have gotten tons of good information from all the members here.


Sables are like diamonds in the ruff.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome!!! Your little Sadie looks a lot like my Murphy, she's a cutie! Where are you located?

My dogs never really seem to poo on a schedule so I'm not much help!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Sadie is an absolute doll. I have 2 and both have different poop schedules. One goes within 20 minutes after eating and the other it can take hours. I just kept taking her to potty until we had a result. And crating is usually very successful and keeping their space very limited until they are more reliable. :welcome:


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Sadie is sooo cute! Toby is also 12 weeks old, so I'll tell you what I do. 

Although he has gone potty in the house only twice, I would not say he is housebroken. I would say at this age, the best you should hope for is that YOU are 'potty trained'. Toby eats 3 times a day at specific times. He is given 15 minutes to eat, then it's picked up. After 30 minutes, he is taken out to poop. If he doesn't poop, he is confined to his ex-pen or crate in 10 minute intervals until he finally poops. I think 'forecasting' poop time is pretty easy because they're supposed to HAVE to poop shortly after eating. If Sadie can eat and hold it for 4 hours, that may be trickier. 

Also, Toby does not have free roaming priveledges of the house yet. He is either teathered to one of us (via his leash), or he is in his ex-pen. Since you're having difficulty predicting when Sadie needs to poop, you'll have to confine her or keep an eye on her to see the signs that she's about to go. Then quickly scoop her up and take her where you want her to poop. Consistency is the key.

Good luck! Welcome to the forum. Isn't it great owning a Havanese???!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Sadie is a cutie. I don't have much to add about potty training, I think you have some good advice already. Remember to post lots of pictures.


----------



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of your responses. We now have another issue and that is Sadie, on occasion, will pee in her crate. We have made it very small so that should not be the issue. We have someone to come in and tend to her, twice, during the day on days when my wife and I both work. Even though she was taken out at 2:30 yesterday, she was wet in her crate when we came home at 5:30. I think we need to cut back on her water intake when she is going to be in the crate for longer than a couple hours. She also did it at night even though we remove her water at 7:00. The breeder said that she should be able to ge through the night (10:30PM-5:30 PM) but maybe we need to get her out once during the night until she is older. So much to learn. In the meantime she is a hoot. I can't believe how high she can hop--and so far and so fast. I love when she hops right into my face. She is attracting so much attention from our friends. Everyone who sees her, wants her. I think our breeder will be getting several phone calls. In response to one of you, we live in Minnesota in a suburb of St. Paul. I will attach pictures once I figure out how to get her to sit still long enough for a picture to be taken.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! It was a little while before Dexter could hold his urine for 8 hrs. from 10pm -6am. 

I know when I took care of Dexter during the day...we went outside every 45 minutes for awhile, then every 2 hours for a long time. When it clicks in their head about holding their urine/poo....you will have accidents.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and Welcome! Sadie is ADORABLE!!!! I am also new here. I have a male sable/white parti and his name is Izzo (he's 4 months old) This forum is great so far!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Hi and Welcome! Sadie is ADORABLE!!!! I am also new here. I have a male sable/white parti and his name is Izzo (he's 4 months old) This forum is great so far!!!


Cute! Cute! Love the picture of the two!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Do you take up the water around 8pm for a 10pm bed time? We do and our guys are a year and a half old and 6 months old. Better safe than sorry...


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Just wondering how Sadie is doing.....


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sadie is a beauty, I hope you are having lots of fun with her.


----------



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

*SADIE UPDATE*

For those of you who have so kindly inquired, Sadie is doing great. No more accidents in her crate. She is consistently peeing and pooping outside with no accidents in the house. She's teething like crazy. But she just keeps me in stitches. I have never had such an affectionate dog nor one who is so attached to me and my wife. She is literally at our heels whenever she is not in her crate. Outside she runs around like a maniac, and at 9:00 every night she turns into what we call "psycho dog." That's when she terrorizes her toys and bounces off the furniture. You can't help but smile and laugh. Kudos to my wonderful breeder who is responsible for producing such a great puppy. She also gets cuter every day. She's now 13 1/2 weeks and today she goes to the groomer for the first time for a shampoo, trim and nail clipping. I totally understand how all of you have become "havanese obsessed." I'll brag a little more--she now sits on command.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

So good to hear! Toby is about the same age as Sadie, and it's funny how you describe the same things he does (psycho dog!). How do you know she's teething, though? Has she lost any teeth?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Sadie's too cute...more pictures please!!!


----------



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

Are there any tricks I should know about uploading photos? Everytime I try my attempts fail.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry I only caught this thread now. Welcome to you and to Sadie! She is absolutely adorable in your avatar. 

Your pictures have to be resized to be accepted by the 'manage attachments' option when you post a reply. You should see that under the text box somewhere by scrolling down a bit. A new window will open up and you can 'browse' on your computer to find the photo file and upload it once you've selected it. If it's too large a file, it won't be accepted. You can resize pictures on your own photo software program or upload some at photobucket (or similar sites) and resize them there. 

Sadie sounds like a very smart, affectionate puppy. She sounds wonderful !


----------



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

Here are some pictures that I hope come through. The second is after a shampoo and trim--I don't like the "buster brown" look, so A new groomer is being sought.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I think the new look is adorable  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How cute !!!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I am so happy to hear how really well Miss Sadie is doing; these dogs are the most fun. Our guys still have little problems but they are so loveable and so much fun that the problems are really teeny in the great big picture.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's too cute not to be cute, no matter what the haircut. Sadie, Sadie, pretty lady. I have the urge to give her a kiss.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry I'm just now catching this thread but I wanted to welcome you to the forum. Sadie is a little doll and sounds like she's quite a character! She seems to be catching on to her potty training really well and now learning commands - I'm impressed! Love the pictures and hope to see more very soon. We love pictures on this forum!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Sadie is adorable, and I'm glad the house training is going better. Sounds like she's a quick learner.
Gina


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. She sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think she looks great, what a cutie!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I think the cut is adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

awww... what a sweet face she has. Love the pics!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

she is adorable! welcome to another mn havanese,, maybe we'll someday have big cool playdates like those folks on the coasts!


----------



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

*Updated photo*

Thought I would share the latest photo--she is now 14.5 weeks.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

A little camera shy, is she??? lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's so sweet!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She is so precious  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Who is her breeder?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute, I love that face.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's soo pretty!!


----------



## tenortime (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments for Sadie. Wherever we go with her we are stopped with questions and comments. She is beautiful. Our wonderful breeder is Carol Krueger at Jefe Havanese. She told us that had she kept a dog for show it would have been Sadie.


----------

